# DP kids and how to help



## cassiesmom (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm new and I don't have these symptoms, but I believe my 12 year old daughter does. Did any of you start feeling this way as children? I think this has been going on with her for at least 2 years. I don't know of any abuse; physical, sexual, drug. She has ADHD, depression and anxiety. What are your suggestions for helping her cope with this?


----------



## zoie (Oct 29, 2007)

Have you taken her to see a counselor?
I believe that anxiety heightens the sensation of DR and DP. Also depression can heighten the symptoms. However it is a catch 22, at least for me, I became depressed because of my symptoms, and having or going through a bad DR episode can cause me anxiety. What does your daughter say she experiences? Does she feel like she is walking around in a waking dream? Does she feel unreal?
For me, and probably for everyone, the symptoms and intensity of DP/DR vary. I go through the Dream-like states and then I just feel empty sometimes like I have no idea who I am or how to be and when I think of myself before all of this started it is like a whole other person. I have OCD though so the dream-like episode came first (as a result of a panic attack) and then the introspective who am I questioning and self monitoring came about.
DP/DR can be a very scary experience and just helping her understand what is happening to her, and answering some of her fears about what is happening to her may be a big help. I am not sure if you have read many of the other posts on here but most people fear that they are losing thier mind and could lose control. She may have some of these concerns and a counselor could help her work through this.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter!


----------



## cassiesmom (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, in fact, it was the counselor who gave what she is experiencing a name. I thought I was fairly well versed in psychiatric disorders and I had never heard of DP before. However, she hasn't addressed the DP in counseling yet.

She says she 'doesn't feel real' 'feels like a ghost' that if she were to 'die, it's like it wouldn't hurt.' The last statement is what spurred me on to investigate what DP is and how it's affecting her. Scary.


----------



## Muutosjahdissa (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi,

I had my first dp-experience when I was 11 years old. It came out of the blue, nothing was supposed to be wrong, I actually considered myself a happy child. I described the experience in the same words as your child. I don't really remember how long it lasted but I think less than a year. What helped me was not to concentrate on it too much, I just let my mind get back to normal and let my body heal itself. After that I had a short depression period at 14 years old, other than that I lived with passion and joy until a difficult break-up triggered dp again last year.

My own theory is that my mind shuts off because I haven't learned to listen to my own emotions - I've forced some of them away. When things get too painful, my mind protects itself by making me feel so unclear that I don't recognize any feelings at all.


----------



## kioreija (Sep 16, 2006)

I believe my first experience of DP happened when I was about nine years old.
You seem such a caring and understanding mother..! I'm glad you are taking the time to try and understand what your daughter is experiencing and how to help her.
I still have never told a mental health professional about DP/DR. Though, I have been diagnosed with severe depression and anxiety.

If you want me to elaborate or answer anything, I'm always free.

~kio


----------



## cromanyak (Aug 19, 2007)

It's great that at least your willing to acknowledge it. It may help her to understand and move past it. Mine started in 5th grade. One day sitting in class I realized something had changed because I hadn't really spoken to my friends in about a month. At that age without help it was impossible for me to even begin to understand what happened. Good luck, and keep us posted.

Chris


----------

